

Free As A Bird: Initial Thoughts After A Day With The New MacBook Air - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/new-macbook-air-review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
mahmud
Did the author buy the computer the day it was announced, did he pre-order, or
was it given to him or lent for evaluation? Knowing the origin of the product,
and how it was acquired is important.

~~~
slantyyz
While MG Siegler is a fan of Apple, he does tend to be fair about Apple
products (Android fans might disagree).

Having said that, I think it was predictable that he'd like this product.

~~~
mahmud
Good to hear that.

I too think the MBA is lovely, but you can bet I would disclose how I got it,
for the sake of transparency.

